# I need help improving my handles



## Subzero1579 (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been working on my handles for some time now and i'm still trash at dribbling. I have spend a long time working on dribbling using between the legs, behind the back, circle dribbles, figure 8's, etc and I still see no improvement. Can anyone guess why?


----------



## Rodfan123 (Sep 8, 2017)

Participating in a training camp should do you some good. 



Subzero1579 said:


> I've been working on my handles for some time now and i'm still trash at dribbling. I have spend a long time working on dribbling using between the legs, behind the back, circle dribbles, figure 8's, etc and I still see no improvement. Can anyone guess why?


----------



## m13nga (Oct 29, 2017)

k.igotnolookcover


----------



## Sharp$hooter (Jul 19, 2018)

Get to where you can handle the ball decently well with no pressure. This will take time and practice and then to take it to the next level, have a partner come out and work with you. You try to dribble around in a small area practicing like you were in a game and have your partner get in your bubble and try to steal the ball. 

You are going to also want to dribble up and down the court game speed with them trying to stop you from getting to the other side. This really helped me and it forces you to dribble well under pressure.


----------

